# Treating Cyanobacteria with Erythromycin



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

I bought API Erythromycin (10 packets, 200mg each).

What is the best way to dose it? It's safe to Nerites, Amano, Ghost and Draft Orange Cryfish?

If I understand well, I need to dose 200mg for 10g? My tank is 29g, real valume must be 25G + 2G in canister filter. So, I need something like 500mg.
But how long? 4 days (every 24H)?

Do I need a good WC after 4 days?

Thanks


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe you just follow the same directions on the packet (some people say do it at half dose but I dont). Dont know it off the top of my head but I believe it was 200mg per 10g, 25% wc the next day and dose again, and then waterchanges the next few days.


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

I treated a bad case of BGA in my Fluval Edge, and used the directions on the box. I had Zebra Nerites, Ghost Shrimp, and Cardinal Tetras in the tank, and none showed any ill effects from the treatment. The BGA on the other hand, disappeared completely.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

So I dosed 500mg to 29g.
In 24h second dose


----------



## Kamilstrom (Oct 18, 2012)

Try this http://fishsupplie-s.com/index.php/Bluegreen-algae.html


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Dosed second time.
Tomorrow I must see some effects?


----------



## HuginMunin (Jan 31, 2014)

You should see it start to die over the next few days. Keep up on your water changes as the dying bacteria release badness into the water.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

I prolly have the exact same packets as you do. I have cyno in my 45 gal. I do my water changes on Sundays so Sat evening I turned off my filter but kept my powerhead on and dosed 3 packets. Next morning I did a water change and started my filter again. After a few days, cyno was gone. The problem is, after a while, cyno comes back again. So you have to get down to the root cause and fix it rather than this temp fix.


----------



## Kamilstrom (Oct 18, 2012)

EvilFish said:


> Dosed second time.
> Tomorrow I must see some effects?


In few days-yes(if you have BGA),just follow instruction.


----------

